

Meet the outsider who accidentally solved chronic homelessness - sergeant3
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/inspired-life/wp/2015/05/06/meet-the-outsider-who-accidentally-solved-chronic-homelessness/

======
matheweis
Housing seems to be a hinge pin for numerous social problems:
[https://medium.com/the-ferenstein-wire/a-26-year-old-mit-
gra...](https://medium.com/the-ferenstein-wire/a-26-year-old-mit-graduate-is-
turning-heads-over-his-theory-that-income-inequality-is-actually-2a3b423e0c)

------
dzdt
To me the surprise isn't that the program works, but rather that it is
politically possible to implement. Social policies are limited by taxpayers
not wanting to give help that is undeserved, nevermind whether it is more cost
effective than the alternative.

